# Flow Verve anyone?



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm looking into buying my first ever snowboard after renting for 4 years now. The local dealer told me the Flow Verve might be interesting for me after telling him my wishes and level. I wanted a board that does well both on and off piste and that gives me the ability to play around a little.

So has anyone got experience with the Flow Verve? He recommended it in combination with Flite 3 bindings

Cheers, Muusers


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

No one? How about experiences with other Flow snowboards then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Muusers said:


> No one? How about experiences with other Flow snowboards then?


I have some. None on the board but for starting flow flite 3's might be ok for maybe a year depending on how much you ride but past that they are not good bindings.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Can you get Bataleon or Never Summer boards in the Netherlands?


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes you can get Bataleon, though not widely available. Never Summer I've never seen.


----------

